# Hydroton in my ebb and flow? Help please.. PICTURES



## W N L (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok, well this is my ebb and flow. Minus the CFLs...



I am having root problems now, seen in pic below..



These roots are day 25, day 2 of flowering. They are def. stunned and I was told that adding hydroton to the flood part (Red tote on my ebb) would help them grow out more. 

Has anyone else done this? Should I have done this? I am not doubting the person, I just would like a second oppinion...

Here are my girls today...
View attachment 1477854View attachment 1477855View attachment 1477856

And the stunned roots have something to do with the unidentified def. I am having...

View attachment 1477858View attachment 1477859View attachment 1477860


----------



## Beagle (Mar 6, 2011)

Adding hydroton to the tray will allow the roots to grow out of the net pot and cripple mobility. If your not planning on moving your plant(s), then go for it.
You could also cover the tray.

I'm no expert, but those roots look fine to me. Maybe someone who knows better could confirm/deny.


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 6, 2011)

whats happening is the roots are air pruning now this is fine if your not trying to grow huge plants now i wouldnt recommend having anything smaller than a 6" pot to grow this way in. if you dont want to use hydroton in the tray get some of these types of pots or you could put hydroton in the tray and that will keep the roots hydrated so they are not pruned off by the air. if you are wanting to move your plants around the hydroton in the tray is not the way you will want to go.


----------



## W N L (Mar 6, 2011)

Beagle said:


> Adding hydroton to the tray will allow the roots to grow out of the net pot and cripple mobility. If your not planning on moving your plant(s), then go for it.
> You could also cover the tray.
> 
> I'm no expert, but those roots look fine to me. Maybe someone who knows better could confirm/deny.





drgreentm said:


> whats happening is the roots are air pruning now this is fine if your not trying to grow huge plants now i wouldnt recommend having anything smaller than a 6" pot to grow this way in. if you dont want to use hydroton in the tray get some of these types of pots or you could put hydroton in the tray and that will keep the roots hydrated so they are not pruned off by the air. if you are wanting to move your plants around the hydroton in the tray is not the way you will want to go.



Thank you both for your input , +Rep to both of you. I am not worried about moving the plants soo much, but my set up requires me too, to change the res. We will be building up a new set up tomorrow or at least work on a new one. Thanks again for your help! MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## Calypso CCC (Mar 7, 2011)

I just started with it but I have noticed the Hydroton carries a high PH into the system. Make sure it's really cleaned and loaded with PH balanced water. I didn't use PH balanced water and I'm still fighting the high PH.

This is 8 weeks from seedling in Rock wool and Hydroton. Fog/ Aero and drip with Fluorescents and a couple LEDs. They will be moved into a long PVC sleeve in the adult room with a site plug. I'll cut the basket away then and the Hydroton should just fall away for reuse. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## disposition84 (Mar 8, 2011)

If you pre-soak your hydroton for a day or so in PH balanced water it will help
the rocks become more neutral, or at least not have to fight the PH so much.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 8, 2011)

I never pre soak hydrotron just wash it off and use it, I never have this PH inbalance people talk about.
am I the only one who dont pre-soak? I guess im wondering the pro/cons to it, I havnt had a issue
ever with it but theres alot of chat about soaking so how many are doing it?


----------

